

Where's the best place to find freelancers? - oldpond

Where's the best place to find freelancers for coding projects?  I know they all have their pros and cons, and how you use the services determines your success.  But, what are the top 3?
======
jamesteow
I'm a designer and the only way I've been able to find great freelance coders
is through friends. Sorry that doesn't help but maybe going to some programmer
meetups would work effectively.

I just say this because for designers, the best way to actually find top-tier
talent is through friend of a friend. Most aren't looking (and thus, aren't on
the usual suspect websites like elance/guru) but wouldn't reject a project if
they actually met the person or if it was through a friend.

------
kls
<http://freelanceswitch.com/> is a fairly decent board where you can find some
decent people. as well a lot of us here that freelance are listed on
<http://www.hnhackers.com/> .

